# ITP SS = Junk.



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

bought ITP SS 212 rims through work. so got them pretty cheap.. had one trip on them and haven't touched the bike for a week. just to find out i have a flat tire.. start spraying the tire down to find out the Rim is cracked.. seriously..? you guys have problems with your SS rims?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never had a problem out of ITP wheels, my understanding is that they take care of their customers though....contact them and I'm sure they'll send you a new wheel.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agree with Filthy. Contact them about it. Send pictures and all. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i'll be contacting my dealer through work and get them to send me a new one. if not i will talk to ITP i hear they do take care of you.. but really ONE Trip out of them? it's frustrating. lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You either got the one in a million wheel that had a flaw when it was built, or you found the perfect rock, root, or stump while you were out riding....anytime something breaks its frustrating, especially when its new, but hold your head up its not the end of the world lol.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yea. i have a bad tendency to want to just "rage" to someone about something when it happens, im totally cool with it now i know it'll get taken care of.. just unlucky haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had my SS112s for years..several sets of tires, over a thousand miles of rocks,powersliding..you name it...no issues


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree I bet it was already starting to crack when you got it. Factory defect. 1 out of 100,000's that go out and you got it lol... I've had a few set's w/ no issues.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Never had any problems outta itps wheels.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Besides don't they have a lifetime warranty on their wheels?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah its on backorder but they should have one on my way in 3-4 days through my local dealer.. its al good now somedays im still a kid with my temper tantrums.. LOL


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

I got one that about 4" of the back side rim broke while riding canal rd. last summer the prefect rock at the rock pile I guess anyway I never worried about it , still running it as we speak I started to contact them but since I didnt buy them new and it was my fault/ or accident I said screw it.


----------

